# My Slabs



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I know this isn't the "correct" forum for furniture, but this is what I've built from MY sawing and Darens kiln plan. This high table lumber was milled from an old Sassafras log found down in the woods. This is my first try at dovetailing ( I've got alot to learn but fairly tight). I'll post finished pics when done.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the rustic appearance - nice work.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Update with finish applied*

I cut this sassafras on my bandmill approx. two yrs ago and air-dried (with a little weathering) and final kilned in Darens kiln plans :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I only sanded with 120 grit (all I had at the time) on a orbital/vibrating sander, NO PLANING , THICKNESS SANDER or BELT SANDER. You can see the kerf teeth marks but not feel them:no::no:. Tack clothed and put first coat 50/50 boiled linseed oil and naptha with couple ounces golden oak stain mix. Second and third coats 2/1 ratio. Wondering about adding a straight fourth coat. As it is now, has very little sheen but resists water and has been getting a little more sheen the longer it dries in the heat. Can't find anywhere as to whether it should be buff/rubbed after drying. I did not sand between the coats as some sites recommended but finish is smooth. IF I add another coat I will sand first BUT I need advise on whether it is to be rubbed/buffed for sheen???

The lower brace was actually cut at same time but not aloud to weather any( has different amber?? to it). The weathering is beautiful but actually caused a slight cup but I used this to my advantage in the layout and can't be seen. This was my first piece of rustic furniture and enjoyed every minute of it:yes::laughing::icon_smile:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very cool Tim*

Kinda makes me want to make some of my own. I really didn't think I'd like the rustic style but I really like what you did with the joinery and the wood color. Great Job! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Great design!


----------

